# Some Pictures From The Duck Pond Today ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2008Jan12

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Geese parade!! Loved seeing all the birds enjoying the warm sunny day. SIGH! I remember sun...I think. 

Sure hope you are able to capture the bunny dumpees. I'm guessing there are coyotes and cats around to make things unpleasant for small rabbits.

Beautiful feather coloring in the sun! What does tail wagging mean in Muscovy?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, outstanding pictures. Loved the little one working on your shoes. Hope you can catch the bunnies soon.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for having a look Terri and Maggie! The tail wagging and head bobbing is just a Muscovy trait .. they all do it though the males get into it much more than the females. I take it as a sort of greeting or "Hey! Don't you see my fine self here? Pay me some attention!"

The little rabbits *will* end up getting taken by a coyote, dog, or possibly cat if I don't get them out of there soon. I hope the little white one is OK. I didn't see one of the brown ones for a day or two, but they were both there this afternoon. Hopefully all three will be there tomorrow and allow me to catch them.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

ME TOO! Sure hope you catch those bunnies!

Many thanks for the great pictures!

Mmm, now WHAT do you shoes have on 'em to attract the Muscovy???

Love and Hugs

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mr squeaks said:


> Mmm, now WHAT do you shoes have on 'em to attract the Muscovy???


I don't think it's what is on the shoes as much as what is in the shoes .. he loves to make me holler OUCH when he manages to get some flesh in his beak along with whatever fabric he has latched on to  

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> I don't think it's what is on the shoes as much as what is in the shoes .. he loves to make me holler OUCH when he manages to get some flesh in his beak along with whatever fabric he has latched on to
> 
> Terry


ROFL! YIKES, Terry, a flesh grabbing DUCK??? Oh no, I can see the horror movie now: "Attack of the MUSCOVIES!"   

He got a thing against "humans" or just you???  

Hugs and Scritches to him anyway!

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mr squeaks said:


> He got a thing against "humans" or just you???  Shi


Actually he likes me  AND he is an equal opportunity Muscovy .. he'll go after anyone's legs and feet if they will let him!  

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Wonderful pictures and oh those bunnies...good luck catching them. They look like they are having the time of thier life.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Actually he likes me  AND he is an equal opportunity Muscovy .. he'll go after anyone's legs and feet if they will let him!
> 
> Terry


How funny! In THAT case, he DESERVES his OWN movie and star status, with you as his "director!"   

As always, Hugs and Scritches! 

Shi


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

wow even the turtle was dumped. red ear slider

I like the mallards, here all I see are the fat domestic ones.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I don't know how I missed this thread. What a nice assortment of birds. I love all the ducks and geese and other species, looks like quite a party!  

I hope the bunnies are catchable-they are quite fast with those legs.

Was the turtle a dumpee that needs rescue?


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks TG, I missed this thread as well. Lovely pictures Terry! I do hope that you can catch the little rabbits.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

The red eared sliders do well in the wild but they are non native which means it was someones pet at one time. A shame people dump their pets as so, even though I am sure that turtle is better off in that lake.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Sadly, there are lots and lots of red eared sliders that have been dumped at the pond. I guess the good news is that they seem to do well there and some are quite, quite large.

The white rabbit has taken up a spot at the back fence of one of the houses that backs up to the park/pond. They called me this afternoon to see if I could help catch it. I've seen one of the brown bunnies everyday but haven't seen the second one in a long enough time to have to ASSume that it fell victim to a predator. I hope that's not the case.

Terry


----------

